# found same lights but cheaper



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Been looking around for lights and came across website that has some of the strobsnmore lights but for like $10 cheaper. Same specs and image only snm has a 5 year warranty.
anybody use these
http://advancedwarninglights.com/grille-lights.html


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Those are all chinese made lights by a guy selling out of his house in MA. He buys from ledoutfitters.com and just do a google search to see his reviews. They are no way near the same lights although we have caught him using our photos which he had stopped doing. 

Like I tell everyone I who asks, looks can be very deceiving.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I figured you would post that's why I started this. I mean the lenses are the same features are the same but yours are better. I would still buy from you but to almost anyone they would be the same light. Do you male your own lights or buy and resell? Not looking to challenge you I'm just asking. Please don't take this the wrong way.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm....That place has good reviews on elightbars (at least that I found in my quick search). I run some Chinese lights and have been pleased FWIW


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea they do. what type of lights do you run the cheap ebay ones?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

although not cheaper these appear to be the same also
http://www.arklamisslights.com/webstore/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

durafish;1518180 said:


> I figured you would post that's why I started this. I mean the lenses are the same features are the same but yours are better. I would still buy from you but to almost anyone they would be the same light. Do you male your own lights or buy and resell? Not looking to challenge you I'm just asking. Please don't take this the wrong way.


This...

It would be nice to know if you make your own or just re sell others?

Hey i have bought quite a bit from Strobesnmore prob close to 2k in lights Some your name brand but most Whelen.. I have been very happy with everything. Been in your store and your people are a ton of knowledge.. Will buy from you again.

For the future, Do you actually make your lights in house, or have them made elsewhere and just sell through your store. Ive seen a few "others " that are pretty much exact of your brand. Maybe you all get from the same place?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

that what im trying to get at also.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Maleko;1518614 said:


> It would be nice to know if you make your own or just re sell others?
> For the future, Do you actually make your lights in house, or have them made elsewhere and just sell through your store. Ive seen a few "others " that are pretty much exact of your brand. Maybe you all get from the same place?


Almost non of these "Small" online dealers actually make their own light. They are like the store brand food you can buy. It all depends on the person I know people that swear by the "store brand lights" and others that love the big company lights (Whelen). I personally have had great luck with these store brand lights.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Arklamisslights offers our lights and buys from us to resell. He is a great guy and only offers good products. He use to deal with chinese made stuff but found out the hard way it was not worth it. Yes you can find a good chinese light from time to time but just about everything I have ever seen has been junk. We get stuff sent to us all the time that we can buy for a fraction of what we pay to have our own lights made for however the quality sucks and the companies are all here today gone tomorrow same as most of the guys offering them here in the USA. All the companies we represent have been in business decades and we have been here for 15 solid years. We offer a 5 year warranty on just about all our own branded lights because we know they will last.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

So do you make your own lights in house?


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

We do not. We assemble a couple small items in house and have 3 of the larger US manufacturers that build our private label products and one a manufacturing facility in Taiwan that manufacturers lights solely for us under our build specs. Almost everything we have built under our name has been designed by us and we have complete control over quality, products used, etc... which we really like.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

durafish;1518588 said:



> yea they do. what type of lights do you run the cheap ebay ones?


I have a small magnet style LED light for the roof. It has LED heads inside a rectangle style clear lens - they are all over ebay for like $120+, I bought it off a guy locally who used it for a year plowing for $70 and used it last season without a hitch. I plugged it in a week or so ago and it works perfect.

I also bought a $120 strobe kit off ebay - I think its the 8 head, 120w kit. I have a Whelen CPS690 power supply and also have some NOVA strobe heads "just in case" but I wanted the amber color light heads for my head lights and reverse lights (be legal). Once again, not as bright as my Whelen setup, but definitely bright enough at night to be noticed.

At the end of the day, LED's are cheap, I mean very cheap. I have a very hard time spending upwards of $400 on these bars when LED's are so cheap to purchase and the powersupply is so simple. I bought a lot of 100 Blue LED's back in college for about $40 (granted that was 7 years ago) to customize my ZX6R Ninja. I still have a crap load leftover. There were bare LED's, that came with a resistor to be soldered on, then you use your own wiring FYI.

pic of the lightbar with the seller info removed - starts with a J.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Not sure, but from the pages I have found online people like his stuff. I messaged him last year and he said his stuff was from Tiawan.

NOTE: I have never bought from him or am associated with him, just saying what Ive found and he told me.


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

*inexpensive strobe lights*

I purchased some nice lights from ledoutfitters.com good prices


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Google that company and see what you get. Its not pretty. He just changed the company name again because of all the complaints.

Check this out. http://www.bbb.org/new-york-city/bu...retail/led-outfitters-in-great-neck-ny-105986


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea it looked too good to be true i spent some time researching them and didnt see much thats good. but every company will have complaints but they have a ton. it seems like their lights are good but costumer service sucks.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

after cleaning this up a few times I think it's safe to say we can close this one down

thanks


----------

